# Hauptschalter schwarz bzw. rotgelb



## eloelo (27 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frageb bezüglich der Kennzeichnung vom Hauptschalter einer Anlage.
Soweit ich richtig informiert bin soll der Hauptschalter rot/gelb sein wenn dieser eine Not-Aus Funktion besitzt.

Ich suche zur Zeit die Norm wo dies drinnen steht. Vielleicht weiß das ja jemand von euch.

MfG


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2010)

DIN EN 60204-1


> 10.8.3 Farben der Bedienteile
> Bedienteile für NOT-AUS-Geräte müssen ROT sein. Falls ein Hintergrund unmittelbar um das Bedienteil vorhanden
> ist, muss dieser Hintergrund GELB sein.
> Wo es zur Verwechslung zwischen NOT-HALT- und NOT-AUS-Geräten kommen kann müssen Mittel bereitgestellt
> ...


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

So nach dem ersten Eindruck würde ich sagen : IEC/EN 60204‐1 aber das mit der Farbe rot/gelb, finde ich momentan leider nicht 
sorry für den doppelpost....


----------



## eloelo (28 Januar 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich habe das in der 60204-1 auch nochmal nachgelesen und denke auch das der Hauptschalter bei Not-Aus Funktion rot / gelb sein muss.

MfG


----------



## R.Blum (29 Januar 2010)

eloelo schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich habe das in der 60204-1 auch nochmal nachgelesen und denke auch das der Hauptschalter bei Not-Aus Funktion rot / gelb sein muss.
> 
> MfG


 
Not-Aus in Anlagen mit drehzahlveränderbaren Antriebn über den Hauptschalter zu lösen ist meist eine sehr unglückliche Lösung, da die Antriebe hierbei unkontrolliert austrudeln, sofern sie keine Betriesbremse haben. Servoantriebe haben in der Regel nur eine Haltebremse die recht schnell verschlissen sind, wenn die Haltebremse den Antrieb stillsetzen muss. Die Haltebremsen sind dann unbrauchbar und beispielsweise Hubeinrichtungen können sich trotzdem bewegen, auch wenn sie nicht angesteuert werden.

Daher den Hauptschalter mit schwarzem Griff ausrüsten und Not-Aus mittels verzögertem Not-Aus Schaltgerät realisieren um die Antriebe schnellstmöglich aktiv zu stoppen. Zusätzlich wäre ein abschalten des Hauptschalters mittels Unterspannungsspule realisierbar.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## hardy (12 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses Thema noch einmal kurz aufgreifen:

Wenn ich eine Anlage habe, an der sich kein Not-Halt-Taster befindet sondern nur ein Hauptschalter mit Not-Aus-Funktion (rot/gelb), welche Sichereheitskategorie kann ich denn damit max. erreichen ?

Gruß
hardy


----------



## Safety (12 März 2010)

Hallo,
zuerst schreibt die 60204-1 was dazu. Es ist für Maschinen bei denen die Netztrenneinrichtung leicht erreichbar ist. Ansonsten gehört an jedes Bedienpult ein Not-Halt. Da ich die Meinung vertrete, dass man sich bei Not-Halt an den anderen SIFU orientieren sollte, dürfte diese Art von Maschinen nicht sehr gefährlich sein. Da es sich um ein Bauteil handelt und keine Redundanz vorhanden ist sehe ich dies als eine Architektur von Kat1 an!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 November 2014)

Guten Morgen Fachleute,

ist zwar schon älter, ich muss aber dennoch hier einhaken. Ich hab grad eine Diskussion mit einem Zulieferer. Der hat uns eine unvollständige Maschine geliefert, die einzig und allein von unserer Maschine (das ist dann die Gesamte) mit Strom und Luft versorgt wird.
Mein Hauptschalter ist rot/gelb und schaltet die gesamte Energie weg, und macht die Maschine drucklos. Jetzt hat der Lieferant ebenfalls einen rot-gelben HS, der nur seinen Teil wegschaltet. Der gehört mM nach schwarz. Weiters hat er auf seinem Bedientableau, ähnlich wie ein Siemens Mobile Panel (in grau) einen rot-gelben Not-Aus Taster mit Drehentriegelung. Das wäre mM ja ok, wenn seine Maschine Stand Alone wäre. Ist sie aber nicht, wenn ich seinen Not-Aus betätige bleibt sein Teil stehen, und meine Maschine läuft munter weiter.
So, meine Fragen bzgl Zulieferer:
1.   Darf der Hauptschalter rot-gelb sein, bzw. muss der Hauptschalter schwarz sein?
2.   Der Not-Aus am Panel, darf nur sein, wenn er in meinen Not-Aus-Kreis eingebunden ist, oder?

Fragt mich nicht nach Lastenheft udgl, dass ist bei uns leider ein mühsames Thema mit der Geschäftsleitung (die handelt alles mündlich ab).

Ich hab zwar soeben die 60204 durchgeackert, seh aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 November 2014)

Hallo Manfred,
ich hatte so etwas Ähnliches letztens auch mal als Thema.
Hierbei kommt es wirklich darauf an :  Ist der Anlagenteil als einzelne Maschine zu erkennen ? Wenn ja, dann darf das so sein - wenn nein, also dass man es als Bestandteil der Hauptmaschine wahrnimmt dann hättest du Recht, so wie du es schreibst.
Kannst du das Ganze mal bildlich darstellen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 November 2014)

Grüß dich Larry,

also wir haben eine Maschine, die ist 5 m breit, 3 m tief, und 2 m hoch. Es werden verschiedene Materialien zugeführt und in mehreren Stationen bearbeitet, und im Endeffekt werden vereinzelte Teile auf Printplatten gelötet. So, diese vereinzelten Teile kommen nicht vereinzelt in die Maschine. Unvereinzelt kannst du es dir vorstellen wie ein Kamm. Nun kommts:
Dieser Kamm wird in eine Stanze geführt, die die einzelnen Zacken/Zähne abstanzt, und somit vereinzelt. Der Teil ist einen halben Meter breit, etwas höher und etwas weniger tief. Eine kleine Stanzvorrichtung eben. Das ist des Pudels Kern. Dieser Teil ist in meiner Schutzumhausung, steht auf meinem Grundgestell, und ist mitten in meinem Materialfluss, das die Streifen/Kämme vorger von mir zugeführt werden. Also mM nicht als einzelne Maschine erkennbar.
Kannst du folgen?
Schöne Grüße nach Detmold
Manfred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2014)

Grundsätzlich würde ich das aubschalten im Not-Fall Allgemeinene betrachten. 
Ein Rot-Gelb als Hauptschalter, zusätzlich zum Not-Halt Taster in Rot-Gelb, kann
eine zusätzliche gefahr bedeuten. Wenn Antriebe mit Strom abgebremmst werden,
zb. FUs da kann ein einfaches ausschalten gefährlich sein.

Ich versuche meine Anlagen so auszulegen, das ich meistens Schwarz als Hauptschalter
habe.


----------



## eloelo (21 November 2014)

Hallo Manfred,

eins ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.
Du hast geschrieben das der Zulieferer dir eine unvollständige Maschine geliefert hat, das heißt du musst ja noch eine Schutzmaßnahme vorsehen damit du diese Zuführung sicher betreiben kannst.
Wie habt ihr das Projekt bewertet bezüglich Gesamt-Maschine. Seht ihr eure Maschine und die des Zulieferers als getrennte einzelne Maschinen oder als eine gesamte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 November 2014)

Hallo,
ich verstehe das so, dass Manfred eine vollständige Maschine bekommen hat (eine Stanze ?) die aber Teil seines Gesamt-Prozesses wird.
So, wie sich die Beschreibung von Manfred liest, würde ich das Ganze auch als EINE Maschine ansehen und entsprechend behandeln.
Das heißt (pauschal gesagt) : die Teil-Maschine hat mehr so etwas wie einen Reparaturschalter (also Schwarz) und der Not-Stop muss nach meinem Verständnis einer für die ganze Anlage sein.

Jetzt ist es aber schwierig, da vom Lieferanden etwas zu fordern, wenn es kein oder kein richtiges Pflichtenheft gegeben hat ... 8)

Vielleicht solltest du da mal mit deiner Chefetage in Klausur gehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wer was wie bewertet hat. Ich denke mal unser technischer Leiter hat gar nix gemacht. Ich hab vorsichtshalber auf PL d ausgelegt.
Solange ich die Kommunikation gemacht habe, habe ich bei der Definition der Schnittstelle immer den Not-Aus-Kreis auf Klemmen führen lassen, damit es zusammengeführt werden kann. Weiters hab ich festgelegt, woher die Versorgung kommt.
Aber so ändern sich die Zeiten...
Ahja, es ist eine Maschine.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 November 2014)

Aber wenn du den Not-Stop auf Klemmen hast dann kannst du ihn doch in deinen Kreis integrieren bzw. den der Maschine aus deinem Kreis heraus freigeben ... Schöner ist natürlich, wenn das überhaupt keinen Unterschied macht ...


----------



## eloelo (21 November 2014)

Ich glaube Manfred meint als der die Schnittstellen festgelegt hat, da hat er den Not-Stop immer vom Zulieferer herausführen lassen.
@Manfred
wenn du sagst das es EINE Maschine ist dann bin ich der Meinung musst du den Not-Stop als einen gesamten ansehen.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (21 November 2014)

eloelo schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manfred meint als der die Schnittstellen festgelegt hat, da hat er den Not-Stop immer vom Zulieferer herausführen lassen.



genau, so war´s - früher mal


----------

